# Leaving TTOC



## burTTy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys
Sadly I've sold the TT and bought an a A5 I've enjoyed my time in the club can you tell me how I terminate my membership

Regards

BurTTy


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

burTTy said:


> Hi Guys
> Sadly I've sold the TT and bought an a A5 I've enjoyed my time in the club can you tell me how I terminate my membership
> 
> Regards
> ...


We'll mark you as not wishing to renew, simples. Hope you've enjoyed your time with us.


----------

